# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Topic: AntiRootkit from ESET? SysInspector!

## SDA

http://forum.sysinternals.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=14524

----------

